# For those starting threads in the General Chat forum



## Joe Blow (24 March 2009)

The General Chat forum is becoming cluttered with threads that simply link to or reproduce part of an article from elsewhere on the web. Although these articles may be thought-provoking and the basis for some interesting discussion, I think it is also reasonable to expect the thread starter to either:


Share their own views about the quoted/linked article
Comment on the article in order to stimulate discussion

Simply quoting or linking to an article is no longer simply enough to justify the creation of a new thread. Even if it is only a couple of sentences, a brief commentary *must* accompany it. This commentary can be as simple as a short explanation as to why you find the article particularly noteworthy or, if you prefer, something far more complex if you would like to address the article in more depth.

Thank you all for your co-operation.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 September 2020)

For the time being there is a moratorium on new threads being created in the General Chat forum. Anyone who wants to start a new thread in that forum can send me a PM and make their case as to why it is necessary.


----------

